# historique apps sur iPad



## arthurx (16 Mai 2018)

bonjour 
le besoin est de retrouver sur l'historique de mon ipad, l'identifiant utilisé pour l'apps  Netflix qui a été effacé
dans le stockage de l'apps il y a bien un historique de 200mo comment y avoir accès ? 
merci


----------

